# Aktuelles Spiel mit Koop-Kampagne [PC]



## Blank_Gap (26. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Habe zwecks der besseren Übersicht ein eigenes Thema erstellt.
ich bin auf der Suche nach guten PC-Spielen mit Koop Kampagne ab 2011.
Meine Freundin und ich spielen gerne gemeinsam (aber auf 2 PC's, also nicht Splitscreen) den Kampagnenmodus verschiedenster Genres, auch wenns uns momentan Shooter am meisten ansprechen.
Als letztes haben wir Ghost Recon: Future Soldier und Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 durchgespielt (bin eigentlich kein Fan der CoD-Serie aber gemeinsam machts doch Spaß).
Habt ihr Vorschläge was wir als nächstes spielen könnten? Das Spiel sollte einen Koop-Kampagnen Modus haben, halbwegs aktuell (~letzten 5 Jahre) sein und vorzugsweise aus dem Ego/Taktik Shooter Bereich kommen, aber ich freue mich natürlich auch über Vorschläge aus anderen Genres. Habt ihr Ideen dazu? Welches Spiel mit Koop-Kampagne hat euch am meisten gefallen?
Ich freue mich auf eure zahlreichen Antworten!

Liebe Grüße,
Blank_Gap


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2016)

ArmA 3 Apex liefert eine Coop Kampagne - kann mit bis zu 4 Leuten gespielt werden.
Ist allerdings ein DLC - das Hauptspiel ist also Voraussetzung dafür.


----------



## Blank_Gap (26. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> ArmA 3 Apex liefert eine Coop Kampagne - kann mit bis zu 4 Leuten gespielt werden.
> Ist allerdings ein DLC - das Hauptspiel ist also Voraussetzung dafür.



Hallo golani79,

danke für deine Antwort!
Würdest du empfehlen dass wir vorher ARMA 3 Erfahrung sammeln bevor wir mit dem DLC beginnen oder gibt es ein Tutorial am Anfang der Apex-Erweiterung um ins Spiel reinzukommen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## svd (26. August 2016)

Ah, hier ist sie wieder, die Gelegenheit, co-optimus.com auszupacken. 

Einfach das System wählen, zu linker Hand noch die zusätzlichen Filter "Online Co-op" (oder evtl. "LAN Support") und "Co-op Campaign" addieren und
das Suchergebnis einfach absteigend nach Releasedatum anordnen lassen.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2016)

ArmA 3 bietet verschiedene Case- und Waffenszenarios, die quasi eine Art Tutorialserie darstellen.

Wenn man ArmA 3 spielt, dann würde ich mir die schon anschauen bzw. durchmachen - man muss ja nicht alle machen.
ArmA 3 kann halt recht "komplex" sein, wenn man noch nie nen Titel gespielt hat und je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es echt nicht ohne.

Vlt. auch zuvor mal ein paar Gameplayvideos auf Youtube ansehen, um abzuwiegen, ob das überhaupt ein Spiel für euch wäre.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2016)

Wenn ihr euch aus dem Shooter-Genre heraus traut und einem klassischen Rollenspiel nicht abgeneigt seid, dann kann ich Divinity: Original Sin nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2016)

Resident Evil 5
Dead Space 3
Lost Planet 2 

fallen mir spontan ein


----------



## Blank_Gap (30. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Haben uns jetzt mal Divinity: Original Sin gekauft und freuen uns schon aufs gemeinsame spielen 
Danke für die Tipps!

Und @svd: Die Seite kannte ich nicht, sehr hilfreich!


Einen schönen Abend euch allen


----------

